# USPS regional boxes



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody using them? I got them in finally and just scoured the USPS.com site for information on them, they do pop up when I am filling out shipping labels like tonight on 3 of the labels...but doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to when you can use them. Anybody know or know where I can read up on it? Thanks! V


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just asked the same question at the Post Office and they had absolutely no idea! I hope someone chimes in and knows the answer.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, if you have a minute, call Jenny from lotioncrafters...she uses them a lot I 'm sure she could answer your questions.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Where's Barb? I thought she used regional rate when it's cheaper than flat rate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I use them all the time, and they are cheaper than flat rate, but I don't know all the specifics on them... If you ship within your own state they are only five dollars.. they don't weigh them they go by zip codes on them.. since you can fit much more in them than the small flat rate for 5 bucks is much much cheaper for my customers.. than the next larger flat rate box.. many of my customers are in Michigan.. this is regional rate A I am talking about.. Regional Rate B, I also use and will look up my notes on them.. and post...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.usps.com/ship/priority-mail-regional-rate.htm
Link to explaining using these...


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Use them almost exclusively and save A LOT on shipping. You have to order the boxes, can't pick them up at the post office and print your own shipping. They do have weight limits, so watch your weights.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Great to know! Thanks for sharing this information. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, got the boxes in today...now to play, the shipping weights are going to be a problem for me, perhaps they will be tolietry boxes. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use them and ship to NY in them ($7.82)and they are way cheaper even at that distance than other methods. BUT there are weight caps on both the A and B boxes. B is 20 pounds and A is 15 pounds. Since I work, I carry my boxes to work with me and weigh on our postal machine. I just carry them in the PO and hand the boxes to them. In Texas the A box runs just under $5.00 to ship to the places I send shipments to. Love them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep just informed a long time customer that her new shipping rate will be $6 ($5.81) instead of $11 ($10.50) for her 36 bar batch orders, she is south of me! Now to try to figure out a way of remembering all these zones and prices...OMG!

How will you guys put this into your shopping carts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Vicki , you can print the prices and zones off the web site.. links are on there...


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have flat rate shipping ($5) but also have an order minimum (going up to $20). Most of the time my shipping is very close to $5, but when it is over, I eat the difference (hasn't been a lot). I don't think I have had orders less than $20, most are double, so paying $3 more dollars or so hasn't been a big deal for me. On wholesale I charge actual shipping and invoice. I use my soap scale to figure out weights.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But you have paper, ink, time/ labor strapping tape, fill....you can't do all that for free and then take a loss on top of it. I need 50 cents a box...so took less on this one, but more on another one that holds 50 bars.

Barb I looked all through there to find a map of which zone is which area, can you link it for me so I can find it? My zone would be different than someone living in another area, so all I could find was putting in zip codes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Here you go Vicki
http://postcalc.usps.gov/Zonecharts/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Barb, I even saw that, I guess I should read directions


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> I guess I should read directions


:rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:nooo OK Stacey!!!!! :rofl


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

The regional boxes are wonderful once you get the hang of using them. USPS is even coming out with a Regional C sometime next year. We divide ours by state, so for example, some people in Texas would be cheaper than others, but they all get the expensive Texas rate, because I can't keep track of thousands of zip codes. And Vicki is right, tape, toner, packing paper, and most importantly your time to package really adds up as your volume starts to increase.

So my shipping reads like this:

Most United States internet orders will ship USPS priority mail and arrive in 2-3 business days. You will receive an email from us when your package ships. This will contain your delivery confirmation number. The USPS does not always update this tracking until after your package has been delivered. Most soaps are mailed within 48 hours of placing your order. Shipping fees are based on the volume of your order and not the weight. The different items you can order, are all assigned a volume value. A full bar of soap is 1 and everything else is compared to a bar of soap. Regular shipping fees are:

Shipping Rates:
Volume 0 - 1 ships First Class:
$3.50 - all states
Volume 1 - 7:
$6.00 - all states
Volume 7 - 17: $8-12
$8 - IN, KY, OH
$8.50 - AL, AR, DE, DC, GA, IL, IA, MD, MI, MS, MO, NC, PA, SC, TN, VA, WV
$10 - CT, FL, KS, LA, ME, MA, MN, NE, NH, NJ, NY, OK, RI, SD, VT, WI
$10.50 - CO, NM, ND, UT, WY
$11 - AZ, ID, MT, TX, Virgin Islands
$12 - AK, CA, HI, NV, OR, WA, Guam, APO, APE
Volume 17 - 36:
$13 - all states
Volume 36 - 63:
$18.25 - all states

It's all automated on my website so we don't have to figure it out. And then it is automated into my postage printing so I don't even have to look at the orders to figure out what postage to print.

I hope that helps!
PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow PJ.....you've really got it figured out nicely. I couldn't come up with any reasonable way to do it so I too have flat rate. But after the 1st of the year we're going to be revamping the website and I'll be wanting to revisit this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In the end for me it's only cheaper to ship these boxes, and I also can only use the two top loading boxes, to those instate and just the few states around me. I printed out the rates so I can ask immediatly for zipcodes to see if I can give them "discounted shipping". The weight restrictions are what is holding me back from using them. They are fine for mixed orders of toleitries and soap though. The boxes, simply are to light duty for the weight of soap unless like the normal flat rate boxes, you soap fits snuggly into them. Especially the side opening large box, it's flimsy and bends just from how it is made even with the box together. Someone a lot smarter than me is going to have fun figuring out all this for website shopping carts! V


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have noticed the regional boxes are flimsy compared to the regular flat rate boxes. So my wholesale orders that are boxes filled with soap still go into med. flat rate boxes. If it's a medium sized soap-heavy order I will use the reg. box B and add extra cardboard to strengthen the box.....but this takes more time. Anyone else notice that the regional boxes sometimes have gaps where they come together????


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, they are flimsier, but not problem flimsy. We just use strong tape and have never had a problem. One piece across the bottom seam, one piece on each of the two bottom side seams and once across the bottom seam "just in case". I've never reinforced it and never had an issue.

PJ


----------

